# Tip of the day



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 10, 2017)

One of the real pain in the ass things about working on cars is getting the old gasket off whatever it is super glued to. Scraping is labor intensive, 3m pads make a lot of dust...

USE DRAIN CLEANER


I just put a little in a cup and used a small paintbrush to keep the gasket wet for a little bit then scraped it right off.

When I put the new gaskets on I coated each side with Chapstick.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Brake parts cleaner spray works well too.

Ever try to remove 3M automotive-grade adhesive tape that was about 10+ yrs. old? 

It's brutal..............

*3M 5952 VHB Double-Sided Foam Tape - 1⁄2" x 36 yds*



 
21st Century tape. Replaces rivets, bolts, screws, welding and liquid adhesives.

*Incredible VHB strength* guarantees a strong bond.
Soft conformable foam molds to irregular surfaces.
Bonds well to painted and powder coated metals and hard-to-stick plastics like polyethylene and silicone.
Temperature range is -40°F to 250°F.
Resists moisture, UV and solvents. Indoor/outdoor.
Black foam with acrylic adhesive; red polyethylene liner.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 13, 2017)

Chapstick? I'd have to go buy some just For That purpose. Not 3xactly a common thing in the shop.. Gasket cement, thin layer of RTV or grease all work.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 13, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Brake parts cleaner spray works well too.
> 
> Ever try to remove 3M automotive-grade adhesive tape that was about 10+ yrs. old?
> 
> ...



Brake cleaner didn't do a damn thing.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 13, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Chapstick? I'd have to go buy some just For That purpose. Not 3xactly a common thing in the shop.. Gasket cement, thin layer of RTV or grease all work.



It keeps the gaskets from sticking. I picked up that trick working with Holley's.


----------

